# 2002 Nissan Sentra Wire Harness issue



## TommyC7227 (Jan 23, 2012)

So I recently bought a wire harness for my pioneer deh-4900ib.
I don't know much about car audio but I'm pretty sure I'm supposed to wire solids to solids, strips to stripes, right? However, there is no sound coming from my speakers and it doesn't turn on anymore..

Here are my connections:
(Solid Purple)Right Rear + to (Solid Purple)Right Rear +
(Striped Purple)Right Rear - to (Striped Purple)Right Rear -
(Solid Green)Left Rear + to (Solid Green)Left Rear +
(Striped Green)Left Rear - to (Striped Green)Left Rear -
(Solid Gray)Right Front + to (Solid Gray)Right Front +
(Striped Gray)Right Front - to (Striped Gray)Right Front -
(Solid White)Left Front + to (Solid White)Left Front +
(Striped White)Left Front - to (Striped White)Left Front -
(Solid Orange)Illumination to (Solid Orange)Illumination
(Solid Yellow)12 Volt Battery/Constant to (Solid Yellow)Battery/Memory
(Solid Blue)Power Antenna to (Solid Blue)Power Antenna
(Solid Red)12 Volt Ignition Switch to (Solid Red)Ignition

The wires I didnt use were
(Striped Orange)Dimmer Ground
(Striped Blue) Amp Turn-on
(Striped Black) Amplifier Ground.

Any ideas as to why it's not working?? D:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissans use a chassis ground on their audio. Did you run the ground wire from the deck to the chassis of the car (ie put an eyelet connector on it and run it to one of the screws of the metal dash) ?


----------



## TommyC7227 (Jan 23, 2012)

The Black ground wire was a tad short so I soldered another wire to it and touched it to any metal part that i could. Still nothing :/


----------



## TommyC7227 (Jan 23, 2012)

Could it be that I blew a fuse or something?

------edit------
nevermind, I replaced the fuse. Still not working -____________-


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's definitely possible. Some radios have fuses on the back of them, while some don't. You also have the fuse for the radio in the vehicle's fuse box.


----------



## newbiect (Feb 14, 2012)

One thing you want to consider for the future, is crimp instead of solder. It provides a more secure connection and you don't worry about ruining the wires.


----------

